# anyone show there lgds?



## bucknercrestfarm (Jul 20, 2011)

We have show quality great pyrenees ive shown all my life im third generation in the ring but have got out of beagles and now have pyrs i got them with every intention of showing them but they are darn good working dogs they are very loyal to there herds. has anyone shown there working dogs? can you have the best of both worlds? i know with our beagles all we did was conformation


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 20, 2011)

In my search for an Anatolian, I found many, many people who have show dogs that are also working dogs.  It's probably easier with GPs because they tend to be more social than Anatolians.  I will be showing my pup when he is old enough.


----------



## bucknercrestfarm (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats!! we almost to in to anarolians but the numbers in the ring in the northwest were none and breeders in my area just wernt what i would call good confermation standered dogs dont get me wrong they were gorgous but our matto is go big or go home! plus all the breeders didnt show and they all came from one breeder so we went with the pyrs i wanted a good dog with some rivergrove bloodline and thankfully we found some my boys get groomed almost everyday and there are days i go out and cry because dumb and dumber have blackberry vines and mud and manure cover every inch of there duble coated wite coat!!!!


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 20, 2011)

bucknercrestfarm said:
			
		

> Congrats!! we almost to in to anarolians but the numbers in the ring in the northwest were none and breeders in my area just wernt what i would call good confermation standered dogs dont get me wrong they were gorgous but our matto is go big or go home! plus all the breeders didnt show and they all came from one breeder so we went with the pyrs i wanted a good dog with some rivergrove bloodline and thankfully we found some my boys get groomed almost everyday and there are days i go out and cry because dumb and dumber have blackberry vines and mud and manure cover every inch of there duble coated wite coat!!!!


Thanks!  I am really excited.  I know what you mean....a friend of mine in ohio that had a heck of a time finishing her Anatolian because there are none in the rings.  I am in a pretty good area.  I can drive north to Virginia and South to Florida so show, and there will be plenty of competition.  One of the biggest reasons I chose anatolian over Pyrs is the coat.  Or lack of coat I guess.  I used to show a Bouvier and was that ever a job keeping her coat in show condition!


----------



## watchdogps (Jul 21, 2011)

Yep, they can most certainly be dual purpose dogs, and that really should be what a breeder aims for. Just as I think a golden retriever should be able to do hunt tests and a border collie should be able to herd, and LGD should show proper instinct as well. You do need to make sure the dog is well socialized and exposed to many different environments, since a dog who is spooky won't do well in the ring. You also may need to think about what you will do when you are at a show, as far as holding the fort down. If you have heavy predation and will be gone for a weekend or if you are sending the dog with a handler for a while, you may need a dog at home to keep guarding.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 21, 2011)

Just be mindful that a coat bred to win in the ring is going to require much, much more maintenance that a true working type coat.  I groom for a living, so the last thing I want to do is spend hours each month brushing and combing a thick, show quality coat.  Some  folks might not mind it though... Our working type Pyr blows his coat really well- I rarely brush him and he doesn't mat.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 21, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Just be mindful that a coat bred to win in the ring is going to require much, much more maintenance that a true working type coat.  I groom for a living, so the last thing I want to do is spend hours each month brushing and combing a thick, show quality coat.  Some  folks might not mind it though... Our working type Pyr blows his coat really well- I rarely brush him and he doesn't mat.


yep.....precisely the reason I quit showing my Bouvier.  She was a beloved family pet first, a show dog second.  I could not let her play outside and run through the woods with the kids and try to keep her coat in show condition.  So I clipped her coat to a comfortable length and let her just be a dog.  She enjoyed life so much better.  Show pyers have such gorgeous thick coats....maybe not the best coat for a LGD though.


----------

